# Get Super Mario Bros. Deluxe for free on 3DS



## spamurai (Dec 19, 2013)

Link or create a NNID and link the account to your 3DS/2DS and get a Super Mario Bros. Deluxe for free 

Details on Nintendo's promotion below:

Note:
Appears to only be for UK Club Nintendo accounts at the moment.
I'm pretty confident NA will offer a similar (if not the same) promotion soon.


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 19, 2013)

I already linked my 3DS to Miiverse... so hopefully it works!


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to assume this is only in the UK? :/


----------



## waddict (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, I love america! It's so great and Nintendo is great please kill me naow


----------



## spamurai (Dec 19, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> I'm going to assume this is only in the UK? :/



I'm not sure. I'm in the UK but normally all regions have similar promotions on at the same time.
I assumed it was just everyone. I'd check your Club Nintendo to be sure.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2013)

It's UK only at the moment.


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Well no fair haha... Oh well.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't worry, maybe they're do this promotion in the US sometime soon.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 19, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> Don't worry, maybe they're do this promotion in the US sometime soon.



They will. 
The last three free game promotions in the UK have coincided with US ones


----------



## Dr J (Dec 19, 2013)

I do remember reading something about a free game when I was registering my 3DS with an Nintendo ID


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2013)

spamurai said:


> They will.
> The last three free game promotions in the UK have coincided with US ones



Uhh I only remember one promotion to your three.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ooh, thanks for letting us know spamurai!  I've linked it to Miiverse, still to get round to linking it to Club Nintendo as my silly internet kept crashing before it finished!

There will be something for the NOA and other regions soon I hope, come on Nintendo NOA, sort your deals out!!!!


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

OP is a blundering idiot


----------



## spamurai (Dec 20, 2013)

SockHead said:


> OP is a blundering idiot



Why's that?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Why's that?



sorry it's just this thing i like to say with a british accent


----------



## JCnator (Dec 20, 2013)

The same promotion also take place in Japan as well, so my Japanese 3DS will eventually get Super Mario Bros. Deluxe.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

Sooo only club nintendo then... or idk thats what i thought when i saw the Direct. Since we dont have that in sweden, bummer. just have to steal my friends physical copy then ahaha


----------



## Omfa (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a UK Club Nintendo acc, but live in Sweden and have a swedish 3DS. Will I be able to link my 3DS with my UK account? I should right? I was able to use the UK code for Kid Icarus previously.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 20, 2013)

Where did CN come from?


----------



## spamurai (Dec 20, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Sooo only club nintendo then... or idk thats what i thought when i saw the Direct. Since we dont have that in sweden, bummer. just have to steal my friends physical copy then ahaha





Omfa said:


> I have a UK Club Nintendo acc, but live in Sweden and have a swedish 3DS. Will I be able to link my 3DS with my UK account? I should right? I was able to use the UK code for Kid Icarus previously.



Both above should be fine


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 20, 2013)

So what's the deluxe version about?


----------



## spamurai (Dec 20, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> So what's the deluxe version about?



It's just the name of the game xD and it's now available on virtual console


----------



## chillv (Dec 20, 2013)

Super Mario Bros, Deluxe is Super Mario Bros. (and Super Mario Bros. the Lost Levels) but with a few new modes and features that make it feel like a completely new game. I never played it, but it looks like I pretty good game, and I would recommend it to anyone who like Super Mario Bros. 1 and 2.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a feeling that'll stay as UK only. Why would they want to show all their fans support? They released X/Y early intentionally over in Europe afterall, and sent a representative to Canada when a store here sold a copy early. Applaud for the UK and Canada nearly gets a lawsuit.

Anyone notice Japan's already had 5 or 6 events for X/Y to the rest of the world's 1 event? Though that's always been a thing. They could EASILY open the Pokecenters around the world, but they don't.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

In SMB Deluxe they added save files, red coins (per level), yoshi eggs, and i think it even has the original mario bros game, the one where you hit the floor to flip the enemies upside down? yeah.. that game was my childhood


----------



## Dr J (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> In SMB Deluxe they added save files, red coins (per level), yoshi eggs, and i think it even has the original mario bros game, the one where you hit the floor to flip the enemies upside down? yeah.. that game was my childhood



Reminds me of Super Mario World Deluxe. Had that mario bros game on it as well.


----------



## Sillydraco (Dec 24, 2013)

Shoot, I already made my account! What would I lose if I deleted it and remade it? Is there confirmation of it being available in the US?


----------



## Dr J (Dec 24, 2013)

So far, no there isn't. I suspect it probably won't ever confirm for the rest of us.


----------



## Sillydraco (Dec 24, 2013)

boo :<


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, I've got nothing to worry about! I'm in England!


----------



## Sillydraco (Dec 24, 2013)

David Bowie doesn't play a 3DS! He's far too busy being the Goblin King!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 25, 2013)

Sillydraco said:


> David Bowie doesn't play a 3DS! He's far too busy being the Goblin King!



Oh, but being the Goblin King, he could easily _simulate_ one!


----------



## Sillydraco (Dec 25, 2013)

Fair enough


----------



## Libra (Feb 14, 2014)

I got an e-mail with the download code for this today. Haven't downloaded it yet, though; I plan on doing that later this weekend. I'm looking forward to playing this game!


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 14, 2014)

Played it for 5 minutes...Failed badly ._.


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it out for America yet?


----------



## spamurai (Feb 15, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Played it for 5 minutes...Failed badly ._.



Haha xD That's what will happen to me probably xD

I got my code yesterday too. Now about to download it


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

Yup!
Downloaded mine this afternoon c:


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2014)

Got the code yesterday. Didn't even realise there was a promotion on-going - just made an account to download an eShop-only game towards the end of January.


----------



## Libra (Feb 23, 2014)

Played this for like fifteen minutes or so before I gave up because I kept dying. It's a fun game, though, but that music and those graphics! Sure brings back memories! I'll probably play this every now and then when I'm bored or something, but not that often. But hey, it was free, so I'm not complaining! (Though it _does_ make me feel old, LOL.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, I only downloaded this yesterday because I had completely forgotten about it. When going through my e-mails I saw the link and I remembered I still hadn't done it. (Me and my eternal 'To Do' lists...)


----------



## Kirito (Feb 25, 2014)

Hopefully this promotion will come to the states!


----------

